# The seven deadly sins



## Purity (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't posted in a while now, I've been so busy with school and other stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is a project I've been working on for the past few weeks; the seven deadly sins themed makeup. My favourites are Lust, Envy and Wrath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Eyes


UDPP 
MAC pigment - violet 
MAC eyeshadow - crystal avalanche 
MAC pigment - Push the edge 
MUFE eyeshadow - #92 
Urban Decay eyeshadow transforming potion 
MAC glitter - neon 60's 
Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil - lust 
Fangzhou false eyelashes - 034 
MAC fluidline - blacktrack 
MAC dazzle lash mascara 
MUS tri brow colour 
Lips


MAC lipstick - lavender whip 
MAC lipglass - snowscene 






Eyes


UDPP 
NYX ultra pearl mania - yellow gold pearl 
MAC pigment - gold 
MAC eyeshadow - firespot 
MAC fluidline - blacktrack 
MUS tri brow colour 
MAC dazzle lash mascara 
H&M brow fix 
Gold rhinestones from ebay 
Lips


MAC lipstick - sunsational 
MAC pigment - gold 
MAC lipglass - gold rebel 






Eyes


UDPP 
MAC eyeshadow - gesso 
MAC eyeshadow - passionate 
MAC eyeshadow - romping 
MAC eyeshadow - sugarshot 
MUS tri brow colour 
MAC fluidline - blacktrack 
Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil - zero 
MAC dazzle lash mascara 
Stargazer false eyelashes - #16 
Lips


MAC prep + prime lip 
MAC cremestick lip liner - cranapple 
MAC lipstick - lustering 
MAC cremesheen glass - ever so rich 






Eyes


UDPP 
MAC eyeshadow - gesso 
MAC eyeshadow - divine night 
MAC eyeshadow - wondergrass 
MAC eyeshadow - humid 
MAC eyeshadow - velvet moss 
MAC eyeshadow - carbon 
MAC eyeshadow - aquavert 
MAC fluidline - blacktrack 
Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil - zero 
MAC penultimate eyeliner - black 
MAC dazzle lash mascara 
Japonesque lashes 
Lips


MAC prep + prime lip 
MAC powerpoint eye pencil - engraved 
MAC lipgelée - slicked pink 
MAC eyeshadow - carbon 
MAC eyeshadow - springtime skipper 






Eyes


UDPP 
MAC eyeshadow - wisteria 
MAC eyeshadow - haunting 
MAC eyeshadow - electric eel 
MAC eyeshadow - gesso 
MAC eyeshadow - phloof! 
MAC fluidline - blacktrack 
MUS tri brow colour 
MAC dazzle lash mascara 
Lips


MAC cremestick liner - cranapple 
MAC dazzleglass - love alert 
Sprinkles 






Eyes


UDPP 
MAC eyeshadow - carbon 
MAC eyeshadow - orange 
MAC eyeshadow - beauty marked 
MAC pigment - basic red 
MAC pigment - platinum 
MAC lip pencil - cherry 
MAC fluidline - blacktrack 
MAC powerpoint eye pencil - engraved 
MAC plush lash mascara 
MUS tri brow colour 
Lips


MAC lip pencil - cherry 
MAC lipstick - rebel 
MAC lipglass - quick tease 






Eyes


UDPP 
MAC pigment - platinum 
MAC pigment - pure white 
MAC pigment - frost 
MAC plush lash mascara 
MAC Kohl power eye pencil - feline 
MAC fluidline - blacktrack 
MUS tri brow colour 
H&M brow fix 
MAC Fix+ 
Lips


MAC lipstick - bombshell 
MAC lipglass - snowscene


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW!

They are gorgeous, wrath and gluttony are my faves.  Greed reminds me a bit of that old wrestler, Goldust.


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 22, 2009)

amazing


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 22, 2009)

These are stunning!!  Envy is my favorite, just fabulous.


----------



## User38 (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazingly creativive!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 22, 2009)

AMAZING !!!
Lust & Warth & Envy are my faves


----------



## myalterego (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow. I saw these & immediately went to your blog. I know you go into more detail there. I think after seeing all the pics, I like Envy the best. These were wonderful! Excellent job!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Oct 22, 2009)

Holy moly these are stunning! I adore Wrath, it's so fierce and fiery.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 22, 2009)

All amazing looks but I love vanity and envy.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, so fun! Vanity and Lust are my faves. Great job!


----------



## Purity (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you guys!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 22, 2009)

all of these are SO amazing


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw these in your blog, you are super creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favourite is Wrath


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 22, 2009)

I love these so much...they are all my favorite!  I actually really like greed a lot.


----------



## JennXOXO (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow you are so creative! I love it!


----------



## Ksayare (Oct 22, 2009)

these are all fantastic!! ...on my way to your blog now to get more info


----------



## ladyx (Oct 22, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 22, 2009)

wow the wrath one is amazing!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, those are awesome! Gluttony is my favorite!


----------



## shootout (Oct 22, 2009)

Gorgeous!
I love Vanity and Gluttony, great job =]


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 22, 2009)

I loved Sloth, Wrath, Envy, and Lust. Love how the lips came out especially for Lust..


----------



## tepa1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

Every one of these is gorgeous! And it should be against the law to be as beautiful as you! = )


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2009)

Utterly genius.  And the candy sprinkles on the lips for Gluttony is brilliant.

Just fabulous, so creative.


----------



## smellyocheese (Oct 22, 2009)

you.are.awesome

O_O


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW.. they are all so amazing! I think Vanity is just so gorgeous and I love how you added the sprinkles to your lips for Gluttony, very clever! I also love Envy and Greed for the crazy lip colors, but they're all fabulous! You did a fantastic job and you have amazing skills!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful job
Lust is my fave quickly followed by Gluttony
Great work!


----------



## Liz2286 (Oct 22, 2009)

All the looks are beautiful but my personal faves are lust, gluttony, and wrath! I had to laugh at the sprinkles on your lips for the gluttony look.


----------



## nongoma (Oct 22, 2009)

I love them all!!!! very creative....!


----------



## whiplashes (Oct 22, 2009)

Wrath is my favourite! Ooh la la!!!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Oct 22, 2009)

wow! i like vanity and lust =]


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 22, 2009)

These are amazing! The lips on the gluttony one surprised me when I scrolled down, I love the idea!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2009)

your lips are the perfect shap to carry any colour.


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 23, 2009)

my fave is lust, i love the design around the face.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 23, 2009)

greed and vanity are my faves! u are so talented!


----------



## friedargh (Oct 23, 2009)

I love wrath!


----------



## Mo6ius (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG, you're so talented. <3


----------



## Iya (Oct 23, 2009)

i check your blog daily and i love your looks. you are amazing


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG! these are brilliant!!! you are very creative.. i loved them!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 23, 2009)

Those are sooo awesome! I especially love vanity and envy.


----------



## prue28 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow absolutely Stunning! Great Job!


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 23, 2009)

I love lust!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 23, 2009)

These are great! Lust is so pretty, and wrath is FIERCE. Great job!


----------



## kisstina07 (Oct 24, 2009)

WOWZA!! Lust is to die for and envy is just amazing


----------



## Meisje (Oct 24, 2009)

These are amazing!


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 24, 2009)

You are very talented, great job!!


----------



## aladysiren (Oct 24, 2009)

OMG all those looks were gorgeous love it love it


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 24, 2009)

All of these are gorgeous!
I think the lust and wrath ones are my favorites


----------



## Karrie (Oct 24, 2009)

WOW! this is amazing


----------



## Purity (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your sweet words, they mean so much to me!


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 26, 2009)

Wowwers amazing job I love lust and wrath !


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 26, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, all these looks are just so incredible and really go well with the sin they are paired with. They are amazing, excellent job!!!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow!  I love all of them!  You're very talented.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 27, 2009)

Really really incredible! It was like a photo shoot.


----------



## joey444 (Oct 27, 2009)

Beautiful looks....you're incredibly talented!


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 27, 2009)

I love Lust and Envy the most! That effect you did for Lust is amazing, as is the lip combo! Wow!

I love your take on all of the sins.


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 29, 2009)

I love your work on Lust, but my favorite is Vanity! Very nice work.


----------



## siemenss (Nov 1, 2009)

you're so talented, love it!


----------



## Sisa (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic!!! And what a great idea!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG! They are all so perfect in their own way... AMAZING job


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 2, 2009)

This is really really nicely done


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Nov 2, 2009)

cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome job! Love the candy lips!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Nov 2, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 2, 2009)

wow. amazing. they're all VERY good. My favorites are lust and vanity.


----------



## Jackie O (Nov 4, 2009)

Wrath is SO INTENSE!!! lol I love it!


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow!!! Those are AMAZING. You are so creative!


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Nov 5, 2009)

i love it!!! envy is my favorite! great job! you are so talented!


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow these r beautifulllll


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Nov 5, 2009)

I Love Vanity..My fave..


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Nov 5, 2009)

All of these looks are fabulous...you did a great job!


----------



## primvera (Jun 3, 2010)

Great job. I love lust n envy. U r so talented!!!! Keep them coming


----------



## kpenn (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW!  The eyeshadow shape in Vanity is unreal, but Lust is definitely my total fave.  You are stunning, amazingly creative and unfairly talented!  Thanks for sharing; I definitely have my inspiration for the week


----------



## lexielex (Jun 3, 2010)

This is very creative and beautiful.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 3, 2010)

Envy & Lust are my faves, but WOW they are all beyond amazing!


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 3, 2010)

Wrath and Envy are fierce!! Love them <3
The other looks are also really good but those two are my faves


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazing !!


----------



## Senoj (Jun 3, 2010)

Very pretty! You have amazing talent!!!!


----------



## Crantastic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wrath is really cool and Lust's lashes are awesome!


----------



## Didididums (Jun 3, 2010)

You never fail to perform! Love them all!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jun 3, 2010)

You're so AMAZINGLY talented!!! I love all of them, especially lust.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow what an incredible job thankyou for sharing =)


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not going to say anything that hasn't already been said, but these are just incredible. Aside from being uniformly excellent in terms of the technique and application, seeing these really reminds me of the essence of my own fascination with make-up: It can be used to conjure up things from the imagination that are whimsical, frightening, alien, exciting and gives them a physical image. Bravo!

(My favourites were Vanity, Lust and Envy)


----------



## xMyrrr (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow girl, they are all gorgeous!! Your so talented!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jun 5, 2010)

brilliant, my favorite is lust


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome ideas! I love Vanity the most--sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome project! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love all these looks but I think List and Envy are my favorite ones!


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 5, 2010)

This is a masterpiece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baton (Jun 5, 2010)

wow you have incredible talent and creativity!!! espeically love the candied lips


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the candied lips. Very cute idea


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

This is great!  Loved looking at your pictures.


----------



## mizvolta (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, what an interesting idea!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, these looks are super amazing! I think Wrath and Lust would have to be my faves


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 14, 2010)

i *LOVE* greed!


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 2, 2010)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Sep 2, 2010)

These are so Kick ass ! Great Job ! Envy is my fave but I <3 them all !


----------

